
The Rebel Real: an attempt to design a new mouse - SamLicious
https://www.overclockers.com/the-rbt-rebel-real-1-112-mouse-review/
======
SamLicious
Hi, my name is Qeric Koten, and I've been working on the RBT - Right 'Bove
Touch design over the past 5 years. The RBT design has provoked many reactions
in the gaming peripherals community, mostly from loyal fans of other brands,
mostly negative. Yet, like Michael Jackson once said: " If I think you're
wrong, then I must prove I'm right." I believe I have created a product unique
enough to solve nearly all the problems that the traditional mouse design had
bred. So to clarify, the only thing RBT isn't designed to do: is for those who
need to use the PC while standing up: retail associates, for instance, who
need to be standing and greet customers all day wouldn't in vast circumstances
be needing to use the rabbit. (I'm assuming the worker is always standing up
during work shift) The rabbit (RBT Rebel Real) is designed for those of us who
spend many hours a day sitting in front of a computer, and feeling miserable
discomforts caused by a conventional mouse. I've gone through many obstacles
to have the RBT Rebel Real 1.112 manufactured, and now it's up to you guys to
decide whether or not to attempt your future a bit differently.

~~~
TheCycoONE
Is there any support for MacOS. I'd like to replace my magicmouse2 with
something more ergonomic.

~~~
canuckintime
> magicmouse2... ergonomic.

Are you aware of this hack: [http://mmfixed.com/](http://mmfixed.com/)

~~~
TheCycoONE
No I wasn't. Thank you!

Ordered one, we'll see how it goes.

~~~
SamLicious
when you receive it, please give a at least 2 days of uninterrupted usage, and
refrain from using other mouses so that your hand will adapt. Also here's link
for software: [https://uploadfiles.io/ns2pe](https://uploadfiles.io/ns2pe)

------
rolleiflex
This mouse is fugly, but I’m very happy it exists and will probably pick one
up soon.

Why? The more types of mice available, the better it is for all of us, truly.
If you’re somebody who spends a decent amount of time in front of a computer,
you should be trying a lot of different mice over time. Chances are the mice
you have is not the best for you.

It’s so cheap to do this, anyway. Such a small investment to keep your hands
working into the foreseeable future.

~~~
jseliger
There are actually quite a few weird, alt mice out there:

[https://handshoemouse.com/](https://handshoemouse.com/)

[https://evoluent.com/](https://evoluent.com/)

[https://www.3m.com/3M/en_US/company-
us/all-3m-products/~/3M-...](https://www.3m.com/3M/en_US/company-
us/all-3m-products/~/3M-Wired-Ergonomic-Mouse-Large-
EM500GPL/?N=5002385+3294307983&preselect=8709316+8710660+8710942+8719922+8735361&rt=rud)

And those are just the ones I'm aware of. Plus there are trackpads like the
Apple verison. I favor weird mice and have tried many of them, but it may be
telling that few of them are "mainstream" or widely used.

~~~
contingencies
The evoluent / handshoe mouse style has become super popular in our office, in
Chinese knock-off version. I did a quick survey of the first 10 pages of
Taobao for 'mouse' and found these:
[https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=20288588114](https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=20288588114)
(M618),
[https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=573278251534](https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=573278251534)
(M618mini),
[https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=555760230292](https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=555760230292)
(M618plus),
[https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=546631216176](https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=546631216176)
(LM108),
[https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=572300439124](https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=572300439124)
(J95),
[https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=568169443036](https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=568169443036)
(GMAERGBT11),
[https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=580133010482](https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=580133010482)
(MA-ERGW61).

Also check out
[https://www.3dconnexion.com/products/](https://www.3dconnexion.com/products/)
which some people swear by for 3D design work.

Personally I like wacom tablets for relieving mouse strain.

------
pkamb
Over 8 years ago I suddenly developed intense pain in my finger when clicking
a mouse button, after years of using them just fine. Typing is fine. Just
index-finger "clicking".

I have not really used a mouse since. I switched entirely to a combination of
TrackPoint and Magic Trackpad. But it still hurts to this day to make that
movement, even in the air.

Most vertical and ergonomic mice do not help, as despite benefits such as
vertical grips they continue to use mostly standard index and middle finger
movements for the clicking. I'd need something such as thumb-based buttons.

This mouse looks interesting as it appears to change the clicking movement
itself. I'd love to be able to play an FPS again...

~~~
dbcurtis
I had a case of “trackball thumb” that pained me for years. I went to
myofascial therapy to deal with a shoulder that also pained me for years —
enough to drive me to therapy. Shoulder took 3 treatments. At one session, I
asked to have the thumb looked at. Thumb took 10 minutes — an astounding
result. Pain gone.

YMMV but as the software engineer said: “It works for me.”

~~~
wkearney99
Logitech unit? Those suck.

I've been using Microsoft's (long discontinued) Trackball Explorer and it's
fantastically comfortable to use. The ball gets rolled with the fingers and
the thumb does the right-click and scroll wheel.

I've laid in spares for the inevitable time when this one dies.

~~~
dbcurtis
I switch it up now. I have about every trackball available. Just my way of
taking the R out of RSI.

------
Fwirt
I miss the shape that Logitech incorporated into several models years ago:
MX518, G400, and G500. It seems to accomplish much of what this mouse is
trying to do, distribute the click along the entire finger and support the
thumb. I still use my MX518 at work and my hand just naturally wraps around it
like a glove. It makes full contact with my entire hand, every finger rests
naturally in contact with the mouse and the only thing touching the mousepad
is the base of my palm. Unfortunately Logitech seems to be focusing on looks
and gizmos these days instead of solid products, they seem to have no interest
in making another mouse in this shape...

~~~
PascLeRasc
Have you tried the Logitech M500? It's by far the most comfortable of dozens
of high-end mice I've tried, it's cheap, and it's still produced.

------
analognoise
If it was $20, I'd give it a shot. At $88, I can't justify it unless I already
know it's better or someone in my network has already used it and loves it.

~~~
overcast
$20 is a pretty cheap mouse. High quality gaming mice are easily in the $60+
category. $88 is a bit pricey, but expecting something like this to be
equivalent to a commodity dell mouse is silly.

~~~
PascLeRasc
But this is a brand-new company, with no big-name engineering talent or
history of being involved in mouse design or human factors testing, a leader
who comes here to talk down to everyone, and they're charging more than
Logitech does for their flagship [1].

[1] [https://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Wireless-Cross-Computer-
Cont...](https://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Wireless-Cross-Computer-Control-
Windows/dp/B071YZJ1G1/)

~~~
overcast
Economies of scale. Companies start from nothing. So far the reviews have been
positive, and the investment isn't exactly significant. Anyhow, best course of
action is to wait it out, and see how it performs in time.

------
overcast
I've been looking for something new in the mouse world, so this is fairly
exciting. My real beef that I see just from looking at photos, is that the
buttons are glossy. Why would they choose that over a matte finish, especially
for gaming where you want precision. Glossy just attracts moisture from your
fingers.

------
jen729w
Seems like the place to post my RSI-related story.

I've been using the Logitech MX Anywhere [0] for a while. RSI was fine, I
didn't really think about it. Just a handy little mouse, no big deal.

Then it broke, the left-click just wore out. So I thought I'd "upgrade" to the
MX Master [1]. Mistake!

I realised that the smaller – and therefore significantly lighter – mouse was
allowing me to use the tips of my fingers to push it round the table, rather
than using my entire arm – hinged at the shoulder – to do the same. It's like
I'm making it dance around by tapping it in tiny little movements rather than
pushing it with one big movement to where it needs to be. It's hard to
explain. Either way, that made an _enormous_ difference.

With the MX Master, there was much more arm movement. I was in agony within
half a day. When I figured out what it was, I switched it back out for the MX
Anywhere. Now I'm happy again.

It seems counter-intuitive, but for me it works. I don't have very large
hands, so that may be a factor.

[0]: [https://www.logitech.com/en-gb/product/mx-
anywhere-2s-flow](https://www.logitech.com/en-gb/product/mx-anywhere-2s-flow)
[1]: [https://www.logitech.com/en-gb/product/mx-
master-2s-flow](https://www.logitech.com/en-gb/product/mx-master-2s-flow)

------
zejay
Why is it shaped symmetrically, but has thumb buttons only on the left side?

~~~
Freak_NL
Wow. That's just short-sighted. Left-handers comprise between 5% and 30% of
the potential customer base. More if you consider that there are far fewer
models of mice suitable for left-handed use available.

~~~
mrweasel
Someone should do a left handed mouse review blog or YouTube channel and just
reject 95% of mice for being stupid. Sadly symmetrical is almost always the
best you can hope for.

------
viraptor
> According to the QuadraClicks crew, this should eliminate RSI related to
> mouse usage

Isn't mouse related RSI caused by twisting the hand to the horizontal
position? (Which this mouse doesn't prevent) Or are there multiple RSI causing
issues?

~~~
anotheryou
I personally got it mainly from clicking (programming and testing a touch
interface on PC was the worst)

I had this mouse and indeed moved my hand forward to need less force to click
when it got bad:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQzoDmL4fzc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQzoDmL4fzc)

But the remedy was minimal and I quickly mapped the mouse-button to my
keyboard for my left hand, which worked well.

------
nmeofthestate
I've had some success with a cheapo ergonomic mouse that doesn't require you
to twist your wrist so your palm is face down. The more expensive options were
often right-handed only. It didn't work on a bare tabletop as your hand and
pinky tends to stick and drag on such a surface, but after buying a massive
gaming style mouse mat, I was able to use it ("Ergonomic Mouse Left Hand,
Jelly Comb")

------
hoosieree
Is any part of it adjustable? It seems like "ergonomic" gear is rarely
adjustable to fit the user, which I find perplexing.

------
jansan
I developed a strange twitching of my index finger recently and switched to a
vertical mouse. Twitching went away almost immediately, and although my
vertical mouse is bulky and ugly, using them feels really natural and for my
workplace I will not switch back. Pricing starts at 15€, so that's not hurdle,
either.

------
SamLicious
If you'd like to enhance your experience, please download software here:
[https://uploadfiles.io/ns2pe](https://uploadfiles.io/ns2pe)

------
mitchtbaum
when I read this the first 2.5x, I thought this would be about genetic
engineering. but that story would come from another source than
overclockers.com... what interesting times we live in..

------
aforty
I haven’t used a mouse in over 6 years. My main driver is usually a laptop and
even when I’m tethered to a desk with multiple monitors I opt for a trackpad
(like Apple’s Magic Trackpad). Mice are dead to me.

~~~
overcast
Ok, so for the rest of us that require precision, the mouse still exists.

~~~
aforty
I never claimed there wasn't a market, just pointing out that it's shrinking.

~~~
overcast
Of the 4000+ end users I manage, 3/4 of those use laptops, and they ALL
request mice. I can use anecdotes too.

~~~
aforty
Cool dude. Why so salty?

